# iMac G5 et iRasoir



## freefalling (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous !

Oui, encore des nouvelles de ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne iRasoir... !

Nombreux sont les posts &#233;voquant ce satan&#233; virus qui fait tousser nos iMac &#224; 78&#176;C sur, par exemple, une unique page web flash en action (attention, ici pas de virus informatique) Je me passe donc de d&#233;crire avec toute ma rage et mon d&#233;sespoir les causes et sympt&#244;me de mon iMac (j'ai d'ailleurs &#233;cris un long roman sur ma situation il y a quelques temps).

N&#233;anmoins, je me dois de r&#233;sumer en quelques points :

- Achats d'un iMac G5 PPC Rev-A en janvier 2005.
- iRasoir affirm&#233; quelques temps plus tard
- Carte m&#232;re chang&#233;e fin 2005 = rien n'a chang&#233;
- Le SuperDrive &#224; par la suite d&#233;cid&#233; de s'y mettre : certains CD r&#233;sistent &#224; entrer et &#224; sortir, et parfois n'ont plus de retenu &#224; l'&#233;jection et tombent par terre, litt&#233;ralement.
- Carte m&#232;re chang&#233;e septembre 2006 + SuperDrive = pas de changements (ou plut&#244;t si : le SuperDrive refuse de lire la face "DVD" des albums de Bj&#246;rk du coffret "Surrounded" et quelques autres)
- Aujourd'hui , je m'appr&#234;te &#224; &#233;crire une lettre au p&#232;re-no&#235;l pour me faire rembourser la note de mes aspirines (maux de t&#234;te d&#251; au bruit) ainsi que mes CDs et DVDs qui marchent pas...

Plus s&#233;rieusement, j'ai switch&#233; au MAC en m&#234;me temps que mon achat, et je suis l&#233;g&#232;rement navr&#233; de la situation. Je m'&#233;tais fait &#224; l'id&#233;e de ce bruit par d&#233;pit, mais depuis quelques jours, une amie &#224; fait l'acquisition d'un iMac G5 Intel. Et m'appercevoir (me souvenir !) que travailler sous iMovie ou Photoshop pouvait se faire dans le silence le plus complet ma mis la larme &#224; l'oeil (d'accord d'accord, c'est beaucoup dire..).
Cela me d&#233;cide donc &#224; r&#233;agir, une fois encore (mes migraines aussi d'ailleurs)

Mais voil&#224;, j'en ai assez qu'on me bassine au t&#233;l&#233;phone "R&#233;installez Tiger!" "Ouvrons votre MAC ensemble!"  et bla bla bla. Je n'ai pas envie qu'on me rechange ma carte m&#232;re juste pour le geste et en attendant la fois prochaine (attendent-ils que mon AppleCare s'arr&#234;te d&#233;but 2008 ... ?)
Plus radicalement, j'ai pris grand go&#251;t au Mac, mais je suis terriblement d&#233;&#231;u par mon ordinateur (aurai-je penser dire &#231;a un jour .... sniff)

Avis &#224; vous utilisateurs, sur cette situation : que dois-je faire ? Appeller Apple pour leur dire "Remboursez ou &#233;changez contre un nouveau mod&#232;le!" ? Attendre qu'ils me refourguent une nouvelle carte m&#232;re + SuperDrive, une fois encore ?

Je suis un peu perdu. Peut-&#234;tre avez-vous vous-m&#234;me v&#233;ccu la situation ?

J'attend vos impressions / aide !


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Décembre 2006)

freefalling a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Oui, encore des nouvelles de ce phénomène iRasoir... !
> 
> ...



En effet, ta situation semble assez énervante à la longue. Pourquoi ne pas leur demander un échange de ton iMac ? S'il est encore sous garantie AppleCare, il devrait te le changer...  

En espérant que tout ça rentre dans l'ordre rapidement...


----------



## Marcmaniac (9 Décembre 2006)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose, avec une rev A.
Au bout de 3 changement de carte mère, il te change l'ordinateur, c'est ce qui m'est arrivé (rev A contre rev B avec une isight en plus)

Je veins d'acquérir un imac 24" et quelle différence de brui. C'est silencieux totalement !


----------



## wolverine (9 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Je veins d'acquérir un imac 24" et quelle différence de brui. C'est silencieux totalement !


et avec une belle surprise pour la config !! n'est ce pas marcmaniac !


----------



## Marcmaniac (9 Décembre 2006)

Tout &#224; fait Thierry !

Merci de me le rappeler, &#231;a me fait du bien ...


----------



## freefalling (9 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas leur demander un &#233;change de ton iMac ? S'il est encore sous garantie AppleCare, il devrait te le changer...



Je vais contacter Apple dans les prochains jours, et directement dire que je souhaite un &#233;change...



> Au bout de 3 changement de carte m&#232;re, il te change l'ordinateur


J'esp&#232;re ne pas devoir &#224; faire l'experience une troisi&#232;me fois ! Est-ce dans leurs habitudes d'attendre  3x changements avant remplacement ??



> ..rev A contre rev B avec une isight en plus..


Penses-tu que je puisse me retrouver avec un iMac Intel  ?? J'en suis &#224; un tel point d'agacement que je voudrais bien m&#234;me payer une &#233;ventuelle diff&#233;rence pour un nouvel iMac Intel si je suis certain que cela fonctionne ... (j'avais quand m&#234;me achet&#233; mon iMac 1300 Euros ... :casse: )


----------



## Marcmaniac (10 Décembre 2006)

Il faut obligatoirement avoir proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; 3 changement mat&#233;riel, puis une confirmation par un apple center d'un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel sur ta machine, d&#232;s lors, Apple t'envoie une machine r&#233;cente donc un imac intel bien entendu parce que des imac g5, il n'en font plus !

Pour toi, je te conseille de r&#233;interpeller Apple (aller au 3&#176; niveau, service client&#232;le), expliquer ta situation et n&#233;gocier.

Bon courage &#224; toi !

Seul probl&#232;me pour toi, ton imac est un peu ancien et tu n'as pas apparemment contact&#233; apple r&#233;guli&#232;rement (as tu not&#233; tes coups de fil ? Les dates ? Et tout et tout ? Moi j'&#233;vais fait tout crela et &#231;a m'a bien servi quand m&#234;me !)


----------



## freefalling (10 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Il faut obligatoirement avoir procédé à 3 changement matériel



Très mauvaise nouvelle ... (sauf si négociation ?)



> puis une confirmation par un apple center d'un problème matériel sur ta machine



Je n'ose pas imaginer le cas où ils ne trouveraient rien d'anormal :sick:



> Pour toi, je te conseille de réinterpeller Apple (aller au 3° niveau, service clientèle), expliquer ta situation et négocier



Qu'appelles-tu 3ème niveau ? Tu veux dire au standard, ne pas me rendre dans la section "iMac, PowerMac, etc..." mais cette éventuelle section "Client" ?



> Seul problème pour toi, ton imac est un peu ancien et tu n'as pas apparemment contacté apple régulièrement (as tu noté tes coups de fil ? Les dates ? Et tout et tout ? Moi j'évais fait tout crela et ça m'a bien servi quand même !)



Cela fait tout simplement partie des préjudices que mon cause mon Mac. Je suis étudiant aux Beaux-Arts de Rennes, en année de diplôme. Il m'est tout bonnement inconcevable de ne pas avoir mon outils de travail durant 1 à 2 semaines.
C'est pour cette raison que, malgré le fait que je voyais tout de suite après "réparation" que mon Mac subissait toujours les mêmes symptômes, je ne pouvais me permettre de le réexpédier sur le champ : il me faut attendre les périodes de vacances !! (ceci explique cela. Et je pense que c'est une bonne justification pour expliquer ces "irrégularités" d'appels auprès d'Apple, non ? )

Aussi, "iMac un peu ancien = problème" = ? Je suis sous AppleCare, un remplacement ne doit donc pas poser de problème, même pour un iMac de 2005, si ??

Enfin, je peux avoir les dates des coups de tel auprès d'Apple, c'est sur mes factures (d'ailleurs, cela ne devrait pas être gratuit quand on a Apple Care ?), penses-tu Marcmaniac que je dois y associer d'autres infos ? (j'essaye de monter le dossier le + complet possible pour éviter les embrouilles et éventuellement faciliter la démarche).


----------



## maxpower (10 Décembre 2006)

Si tu as une applecare raison de plus pour mettre la pression sur apple, tu as payé une assurance, c'est pour avoir un juste retour des choses en cas de problème, si ça marche pas une fois tu réessaye, faut perseverer, faut etre chiant jusqu'au bout, tu t'y met dés le debut des vacances, a toi de bien préparer ça.

Faut pas avoir peur, c'est quand même toi le client, c'est toi le patron, donc tu peux taper sur les doigts d'apple quand ils sont pas gentil, na


----------



## Marcmaniac (10 Décembre 2006)

Exact !
Perso, je l'ai jou&#233; sympa, poli mais assez ferme et tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis dans mes demandes et expos&#233; de situation.
Le 3&#176; niveau est le niveau apr&#232;s la premi&#232;re personne que tu vas avoir (tu vas lui expliquer la situation = 15 mn) puis, service technique pour voir si c'est possible (2&#176; niveau = 15 mn), puis, si tout va bien, sevice client&#232;le (Tu r&#233;explique toute la situation = 15 mn) et l&#224;, &#231;a passe ou &#231;a casse mais pour ma part, la personne (ang&#233;lique, je crois) avait &#233;t&#233; hyper sympa !

Tchao et tiens nous au courant !


----------



## freefalling (10 Décembre 2006)

Je n'y manquerai pas !

A très vite pour de nouvelles  aventures (j'espère plus clémentes)


----------



## freefalling (22 Décembre 2006)

Alors voil&#224;, premier coup de t&#233;l&#233;phone ce jour &#224; Apple.

J'ai repris les divers &#233;v&#232;nements et r&#233;parations pr&#233;c&#233;dents pour leur demander ce qu'il pouvaient m'apporter comme solution. Directement, la Hotline m'a demand&#233; si je souhaitais un &#233;change. Ce que j'ai effectivement confirm&#233;.

Apr&#232;s reprise de mon dossier avec la personne, je me rend compte qu'il y a eu des erreurs de notations : il est indiqu&#233; dans leur dossier que la carte m&#232;re + SuperDrive &#224; &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; en Septembre 2005 sur site, et pas de traces d'un autre changement de carte m&#232;re en 2006 semble-t-il (!) Pas top, "mais c'est pas grave" me dit-on.

Bref, la hotline m'a ensuite convi&#233; &#224; red&#233;marrer, et souhaitait (encore et comme toujours) faire des combinaisons de touches sur clavier au d&#233;marrage de l'iMac. Avant cela, j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; red&#233;marrer mon MAC tout simplement et lui ai donn&#233; la temp&#233;rature du CPU juste apr&#232;s ouverture du compte : entre 65 et 70&#176;C. L&#224;, il me demande d'ins&#233;rer un CD pour voir si l'&#233;jection est mauvaise : il aura lui-m&#234;me entendu, le CD est &#233;videmment tomb&#233; par terre &#224; sa sortie..

Du coup, il me dit : "Attendez, l&#224; il y a un risque mat&#233;riel important", il contacte le service technique et me laisse attendre 20 minutes (!!)

Le service technique inform&#233;, il me reprend, et souhaite faire intervenir sur site un technicien pour constater les sympt&#244;mes. Je lui ai demand&#233; si il y aurai remplacement de la carte m&#232;re une nouvelle fois, mais non, cela sera apparemment uniquement une constatation des d&#233;g&#226;ts..

N&#233;anmoins, il m'a bien signifi&#233; que si il fallait &#233;changer une nouvelle fois la carte m&#232;re (je pense que c'est ce qui risque d'arriver TRES fortement) et que sans r&#233;sultats notables, il proc&#232;derait &#224; un remplacement de l'iMac (il faut effectivement "que nous changions 3 fois un &#233;l&#233;ments majeur de votre ordinateur pour que je puisse lancer cette action".)

Le technicien devrait t&#233;l&#233;phoner mardi (p&#233;riodes de f&#234;tes oblige..) pour fixer une date (mon ordi &#233;tant &#224; Rennes et moi retournant &#224; Brest pour les f&#234;tes, je sens que je vais adorer ces aller-retours..).

Ce qui me ch...e, c'est qu'il va falloir encore pr&#233;voir un rendez-vous en sus pour un changement de la carte m&#232;re (je suis s&#251;r qu'il va vouloir la changer..) et encore un appel pour un remplacement (car je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a va rien changer..)

Bref, que du bonheur ... (mais je commence &#224; voir de la lumi&#232;re au fond du couloir)

La suite, tr&#232;s vite.

------------------------EDIT

Coup de tel. : le technicien interviendra la semaine prochaine avec carte m&#232;re sous le bras et "rustine" pour le SuperDrive .. Wait & See.


P.S : MARCMANIAC : quant il y a remplacement d'ordi, comment cela se passe : Apple t'envoie un ordi ? Tu dois ramener ton Mac dans un centre agr&#233;&#233; et ils te donnent un neuf de leur stock en &#233;change ? ...


----------



## Tox (24 Décembre 2006)

Je dois dire que ton aventure me fera certainement réfléchir à l'applecare lors de mon prochain achat. Franchement, pour une vieille machine, avoir une réparation sur site et pouvoir même espérer un remplacement pour une machine plus récente à terme... On dirait Noël !


----------



## Marcmaniac (28 Décembre 2006)

> P.S : MARCMANIAC : quant il y a remplacement d'ordi, comment cela se passe : Apple t'envoie un ordi ? Tu dois ramener ton Mac dans un centre agr&#233;&#233; et ils te donnent un neuf de leur stock en &#233;change ? ...



Pour l'&#233;change si il y a, &#231;a s'est pass&#233; comme &#231;a pour moi :

-J'ai re&#231;u mon nouvel imac et j'avais 3 jours pour renvoyer l'autre !
-J'ai pu faire ma m&#224;j par fire wire &#224; l'ouverture du mac rev B et pas de probl&#232;me depuis ! 
-Conclusion : c'&#233;tait super !

Par contre, le service client&#232;le m'avait laiss&#233; penser que mon nouvel imac arriverait apr&#232;s la r&#233;ception du premier, ce qui ne s'est pas pass&#233; !

PS : Tout est gratuit aussi et c'est quand m&#234;me important  de le dire haut et fort !
 PS 2 : Ne l&#226;che pas le morceau, fais un dernier changement de carte m&#232;re puis, aussit&#244;t, tu le rapportes chez le revendeur avec ton num&#233;ro de dosiier sous le bras pour qu'il fasse le diagnostic d'un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel et hop, un nouveau imac intel et y a pas photo question bruit !
Bonne chance &#224; toi, No&#235;l n'est pas fini !


----------



## freefalling (29 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Ne lâche pas le morceau, fais un dernier changement de carte mère puis, aussitôt, tu le rapportes chez le revendeur avec ton numéro de dosiier sous le bras pour qu'il fasse le diagnostic d'un problème matériel et hop, un nouveau imac intel et y a pas photo question bruit !
> Bonne chance à toi, Noël n'est pas fini !


 
Je ne lâche pas l'affaire, c'est certain  

Je pense déjà à un nouvel iMac Intel avec : 160 Go (contre 80 actuellement), une iSight, Blutooth 2.0, graveur double-couche, WIFI .g, Front Row, mon dieu et c'est déjà pas mal !

Par contre, on ne m'a toujours pas rappelé pour fixer un rendez-vous pour la venue du technicien sur site. Quelqu'un m'avait pourtant telephoné suite au coup de fil à la Hotline auprès d'Apple pour savoir si j'étais bien disponible la semaine après Noël, afin de faire venir une personne ...

Si j'ai pas de nouvelles d'ici ce soir (je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai comme un "doute" ... ) je vais devoir recontacter Apple .. (car pour ma premiere intervention sur site, una date avait été fixée très vite, dans la semaine voire le jour même..) Top top....

(et moi qui pensais que tout serait réglé avant la fin des vacances... je déchante..)

La suite donc, un peu plus tard...!


----------



## freefalling (11 Janvier 2007)

Suite de l'histoire ce jour.

Enfin on m&#8217;appelle ce matin, la venue du technicien est pr&#233;vue &#224; 14h30.

Changement complet de la "coque" avant de l'iMac (!) (&#224; cause de l&#8217;insertion des Cds semble-t-il) + carte-m&#232;re.

R&#233;sultats :
-Les CD c'est ok
-Le bruit est toujours l&#224;.

Le technicien (qui, pour la petite histoire, &#233;tait le m&#234;me que pour la 1&#232;re intervention en 2005, &#224; Brest (suis sur Rennes ce jour) ) constate le bruit terrible et me dit qu'il donnera &#224; Apple un compte-rendu sur ce point.
D'ailleurs, en d&#233;gageant l'ancienne carte-m&#232;re (la 2&#232;me) nous nous sommes aper&#231;us de composants anormalement gonfl&#233;s. Pas top.

Bref, coup de tel &#224; la hotline. Je reprends l'histoire. Ils ont du mal &#224; retrouver mon dossier (pour changer). Finalement, on me laisse aller faire causette avec le service client&#232;le (ouf, 2&#232;me pallier).
L&#224;, on me dit : "impossible de faire quoique ce soit, nous n'avons dans nos donn&#233;es que 2 r&#233;parations sur site, pas de trace d'une r&#233;paration dans un centre".  On me demande de justifier &#231;a par l'envoi d&#8217;une copie de la feuille de r&#233;paration. Pendant qu'on me fait patienter -encore- je t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; Brest chez moi pour demander de retrouver lesdits papiers. Malheur ! impossible de remettre la main sur la fiche de cette intervention ! Mon fr&#232;re me s&#232;me le doute "mais tu sais je ne crois pas qu'on t'ai donn&#233; une feuille ce jour l&#224;" ! L&#224;, sueurs...

Je reprends Apple. On me demande de contacter le centre agr&#233;&#233; concern&#233; par cette intervention "fant&#244;me" et de demander une copie si c'est possible. Sinon, il n'y a rien &#224; faire pour &#233;changer l'iMac ...

Je raccroche et t&#233;l&#233;phone sur le champ &#224; MAK29. Super, ils m'envoient la facture par mail aussit&#244;t. N&#233;anmoins, intrigu&#233;s, ils cherchent &#224; savoir pourquoi Apple n'a pas eu vent de l'intervention. Apr&#232;s une br&#232;ve recherche, il s'av&#232;re que MAK29 avait fait une faute de frappe dans mon num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie, rempla&#231;ant un "0" par un "Q". Ils me rassurent en me disant que s&#8217;il y avait litige sur ce point aupr&#232;s d'Apple, ils se porteraient garant de la facture.

Re-tel &#224; la hotline, depuis le premier &#233;chelon &#224; chaque fois, ... donc re-explications ... L&#224;, on me passe directement au service technique (3&#232;me marche), o&#249; je fais la connaissance de Sonia. (J'en connais des "potes" chez Apple maintenant...) . Elle ne me rassure pas du tout sur mon sort. Elle me fait comprendre que le fait que les 3 interventions ne se soient pas pass&#233; dans la m&#234;me ann&#233;e peut &#234;tre un pr&#233;judice... top... Elle m'envoie un mail vide pour que je puisse lui renvoyer les 3 documents de r&#233;paration et mon num&#233;ro de tel. "sans pouvoir vous garantir une quelconque action" pr&#233;cise-t-elle, &#171; pas tant que je n&#8217;ai pas tous les documents et &#233;tudi&#233; votre dossier &#187;.

Voil&#224;. Il est 18h27. J'ai pass&#233; ma journ&#233;e &#224; jouer l'informaticien. J'en ai marre.

J'attends le coup de fil de Mademoiselle Sonia, je croise les doigts, j'ai tourn&#233; mon vieil iMac presque tout neuf vers le nord, des cierges tout autour, et je me mets aux chants gr&#233;goriens...

La suite, tr&#232;s vite.

P.S 1 : je pourrais monter un site pour raconter toute mon histoire depuis le d&#233;but l&#224;...
P.S 2 : apr&#232;s v&#233;rification sur ma facture, je paye bien de ma poche les communications de tel. aupr&#232;s de la hotline, alors que normalement couvert par Apple Care. Tant pis, la situation est d&#233;j&#224; bien trop longue pour me lancer dans &#231;a avec eux.

&#8230;. Pas facile de garder le "happy-face" l&#224; ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (11 Janvier 2007)

Je compatis et reste &#224; l'&#233;coute !
Tu n'es pas seul si &#231;a peut t'aider !

Bon courage et c'est pas gagner comme tu dis !


----------



## freefalling (12 Janvier 2007)

En attendant des nouvelles d'Apple :

pour ceux et celles à qui le terme iRasoir n'évoque rien, ou pour tous ceux qui souhaitent se rendre compte du bruit qu'occasionne le phénomène, voici une petite vidéo assez significative...

DivX 8Mo par ICI sur MediaFire.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

freefalling a dit:


> En attendant des nouvelles d'Apple :
> 
> pour ceux et celles à qui le terme iRasoir n'évoque rien, ou pour tous ceux qui souhaitent se rendre compte du bruit qu'occasionne le phénomène, voici une petite vidéo assez significative...
> 
> DivX 8Mo par ICI sur MediaFire.



Ouah !! C'est de la folie ce bruit !!!


----------



## freefalling (16 Janvier 2007)

Suite .. (et c'est pas fini .. ) .. ou "comment je suis devenu crispé"

Pas de nouvelle de ma chère Sonia entendue le jeudi 11. Après lui avoir envoyé un e-mail de relance le 13, j'ai attendu jusqu'à ce jour pour qu'elle me contacte. Rien.

Je tel. a Apple. Je passe les détails, j'arrive au 3ème pallier. Sonia ne dois pas être là, j'ai un "hotliner" assez compréhensif. Il me dit que comme Sonia a commencée à prendre en charge mon dossier, il ne peut rien faire il faut attendre. Néanmoins, il me dit qu'elle a déjà essayée de me contacter.
Effectivement lui dis-je, mais sur Brest. Or je suis a Rennes, et j'avais bien donné mes coordonnées de Rennes pour la suite des opérations, par tel. et par mail, comme j'avais convenu avec elle. Depuis silence radio.
Il note que j'ai fait une relance par mail le 13 et me dit qu'il va donner tout ça a la-dite Sonia et que je serai contacté prochainement.

De mon côté, l'esprit brouillé et énervé, je rassemble mes documents, dont les papiers-preuves des 3 opérations faites sur mon iMac. Et là, surprise / drame : je me rend compte que sur la facture de la deuxième réparation, faite dans le centre agréé, seul le lecteur DVD a dû être changé (DRIVE, SUPERDRIVE : QTé : 1)  car aucune trace d'un numéro de série pour une éventuelle nouvelle carte mère. Et là, sueurs ... : certes, cela voudrait dire que mon iMac a bien subi 3 interventions, mais pas 3 interventions "majeures", c'est-à-dire 3 changements de carte mère, comme je le croyais depuis le début, et donc cela exclu un remplacement de machine.
Il est certain que mademoiselle Sonia, quant elle daignera me donner signe de vie,  l'aura remarqué et me proposera d'aller, par exemple, me faire voir ailleurs, moi et mon iMac à bout de souffle (tiens, juste comme ça, quand je vais voir une vidéo sur YouTube, les ventilos sont tellement forts et l'ordi rame tant que je suis obligé de fermer le navigateur)..

Donc, j'attend son coup de fil, je m'attend à la venue d'un nouveau technicien par la suite, pour une nouvelle carte mère, pour recommencer, encore, des discussions avec la pomme, etc ... Moi, la mienne est chaude-bouillante-prête-à-péter-si-ça-continue.

"hé, Apple ! J'ai vraiment les boules là !!"


----------



## Kéfa (23 Janvier 2007)

Waaa... c'est chaud.

Ton r&#233;cit m'a scotch&#233;, je me fais des popcorn et j'attends la suite.

(Attention, je pr&#233;cise que ce n'est pas de l'humour noir. J'esp&#232;re que tout s'arrangera)


----------



## freefalling (24 Janvier 2007)

Suite .. ou "comment j'ai retrouvé forme et vitalité grâce à Activ.." heu non..

Mail de Sonia le lendemain, le 17/01. Il ne m'aura pas fallu donc attendre bien longtemps (voir post #20). Les nouvelles sont ENFIN excellentes. Extraits :

"J'ai bien reçu par email la preuve de la troisième réparation (...) vous proposer l'échange de la machine au regard de l historique des réparations effectuées sur votre ordinateur. (...)
Le modèle d'échange étant dans la gamme d'ordinateurs actuels et ayant des caractéristiques techniques au moins égales a votre ordinateur actuel (...) le modèle concerné est le second imac , le 17 pouces a 2.0 GHz."

Je ferme les grimoires, j'enlève ma tunique et relâche le chat de la voisine : mes rituels quotidiens nocturnes s'arrêtent ici.

Plusieurs échanges téléphoniques et e-mails suivront, pour discuter sur le procédé du remplacement (envoyer les dvd d'installation et iLife '05, etc ..)

Néanmoins (et bien oui, c'était trop facile) j'ai voulu "compliquer" l'histoire. J'ai annoncé que j'avais 2Go de RAM achetés hors iMac (faux, j'ai 1Go) et qu'ils étaient incompatibles avec le nouveau. Je souhaitais alors acheter 2Go chez eux moyennant 180 (prix de 2Go de RAM à l'achat d'un iMac).
Impossible me répond-t-elle, sauf si je renvoie l'iMac avec les 2Go (oups..). J'ai donc renvoyé un mail pour finalement annoncer que je préférais conserver mes 2Go "me réservant la possibilité d'upgrader la RAM du nouvel iMac si nécessaire dans l'avenir". (En aparté, j'ai trouvé sur eBay 2 x 1Go pour 160 ports compris, donc ne suis pas malheureux au change)

La démarche à suivre pour l'échange de l'iMac peut donc commencer. Rassembler dans le carton d'origine l'iMac + tous les accessoires et CD. Puis envoyer un mail confirmant que l'emballage est prêt, prêt à être réceptionné par le transporteur TNT. Chose faite depuis hier 14H, j'attends donc un coup de tel. de Sonia ce jour 24/01 (car elle ne semble pas travailler le mardi..).

Par la suite, TNT est sensé me contacter, fixer un jour, et prendre mon iMac. Comme j'ai annoncé à Sonia qu'il me fallait le nouveau Mac au plus vite (car c'est mon outil de travail) elle devrait pouvoir envoyer le nouvel ordi dès que TNT lui aura annoncé bonne réception de mon actuel iMac (dommage qu'il n'y ai pas la possibilité que je puisse prendre un iMac dans mon centre Apple à 15 min. de chez moi.. Il est fort probable qu'ils utilisent leurs stock de Refurb..?).

Voilà donc comment se termine ce fabuleux roman.

Je ne manquerais pas de confirmer ici même, avec mon iMac Intel tout-beau-tout-neuf, mon degré de satisfaction de l'engin.

Merci à Marcmaniac pour son rapport d'expérience et ses conseils (oui, tout conserver et tout NOTER est primordial ! et .. l'acharnement ..) et aux autres qui auront parcouru et soutenu cette aventure dans ces quelques posts.  

Apple est mort. Vive Apple.

.. et je vais bientôt pouvoir changer ma signature ...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2007)

Hé bien, une histoire qui se termine bien.  

J'ai vu la vidéo de irasoir sur ton iMac, et c'était vraiment insupportable.  
Heureusement qu'Apple va enfin te le changer.


----------



## Kéfa (24 Janvier 2007)

C'est clair... la vid&#233;o m'a fait HA-LLU-CI-NER !

Ca fait relativiser sur le bruit de nos iMacs mais bon, c'est clairement inadmissible dans ce cas.


----------



## David_b (24 Janvier 2007)

putaing, c'est pas iRasoir qu'il fallait l'appeler, mais iAspirateur ou iTurboreacteur    
Même mon chat a eu peur quand j'ai joué la vidéo :rateau: 


Heureux de savoir que tu vas recevoir une autre machine  
Tous mes voeux !


----------



## freefalling (2 Février 2007)

HERE IT IS !

Apr&#232;s de longs jours sans mac, le voici le temps retrouv&#233;, et en bonne compagnie : le nouvel iMac Intel promis est &#224; la hauteur. Rapide, complet, il enterre d&#233;finitivement mon ancien iMac rev.a ! Et ce silence quasi total ... je suis m&#234;me inquiet, ne sachant plus si le mac charge bien les applications lanc&#233;es :rateau: ! Mes souvenirs de l'iRasoir vont devoir cicatriser avec le temps..!

J'attend l'arriv&#233;e de mes 2Go de RAM pour profiter pleinement de Parallels, mais BootCamp marche d&#233;j&#224; du tonnerre.

Ouf, il n'est donc pas arriv&#233; le jour o&#249; je devrais me s&#233;parer d'Apple !

Encore merci Marcmaniac (qui n'est pas repass&#233; sur ce thread depuis un moment ?)

A bient&#244;t pour un nouveau roman ? Qui sait ... WAIT & SEE !


----------



## Kéfa (2 Février 2007)

Grave content pour toi en tout cas


----------



## babeuf (3 Février 2007)

Bon, petite histoire à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains, surtout celles d'éventuels switchers. Sur le fait qu'il faille tout garder (factures, dates des coups de téléphone et noms des interlocuteurs), c'est une évidence. Prudence est mère de sûreté.
Apple déconne quand même un peu. Surtout pour quelqu'un qui dispose de l'applecare. Déjà sans l'applecare ça m'aurait gonflé et je crois que je n'aurais pas eu la même patience.
Lorsqu'on achète une machine de ce niveau (on peut parler d'un certain haut de gamme), de tels soucis ne sont pas admissibles et Apple devrait se précipiter pour les résoudre, image de marque oblige.
Mon ancien mac (un 5500 !) m'a fait 10 ans sans le moindre souci. Pour le coup, on peut dire que notre ami rennais n'a pas eu de bol !


----------



## Gabone (3 Février 2007)

Magnifiquement bien écrit on pourrait presque le placé dans le genre essai. Avec une fin heureuse


----------

